# Happy Christmas



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Happy Christmas everyone!At the moment im workng quite a lot, so wont really be about all that much! Pleae PM me if you have any problems and i will make an effort to come on over and have a looksy,Have a great IBS free christmas everyone!Big Hugs!Nikki


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Merry Christmas! We'll see about the IBS free part. Going to my grandmother's to eat for 2 days...Hope everyone gets some fabulous pressies and I'll tty in the New Year!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

So did everyone survive cristmas? I was sick all day long and had to work to boot! lol. I felt awful.I have slept most of today, but ive got to get up soon and go to work- fun! Hope everyone else had a better dau than i did and lots of good presents!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I had a wonderful Christmas with almost NO IBS problems! The only downside was that while I was free of IBS, I found myself blessed with the Christmas gift of a yeast infection. Had to sit on the plane for an hour, and almost DIED, lol. Luckily things are better now with that...but the IBS is back.Sometimes you just can't win.Hope everyone else had a great christmas!


----------

